# Airweight or Ultralite?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone know of a place with either Taurus Ultralight or S&W Air weight in stock?? Been looking for one... Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Was told academy had the ultralite on sale.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Was told academy had the ultralite on sale.


Was just there 2 hours ago. No dice. :001_huh:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We have a few Taurus 85 UL's at Mikes. They have some at Scotts in Jay also. They're 3 hundred something dollars. I cant remember exactly off the top of my head tonight.

Trying like hell to get some S&W's.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> We have a few Taurus 85 UL's at Mikes. They have some at Scotts in Jay also. They're 3 hundred something dollars. I cant remember exactly off the top of my head tonight.
> 
> Trying like hell to get some S&W's.


Would you match Academy's price of $279.99?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Our policy is to match any local price if the item is exactly the same and is in stock at the other store.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Our policy is to match any local price if the item is exactly the same and is in stock at the other store.


I'd be willing to wait a little bit to see when they get it in stock again. I'd rather my business go to a local shop. 

Unless I can find what I'm looking for used. Thanks big.


----------

